
Major Outage Prevents Purchases on Apple’s iTunes & App Stores - tanousjm
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/major-outage-stops-purchases-on-apples-itunes-app-stores
======
tanousjm
As of 12:30 AM EDT, can't download, update, or restore anything on iOS or Mac.

D'oh!

